# How to make clear M&P white?



## Tabitha (Nov 28, 2009)

I have NO white colorant, no white mica or liquid. I have no white soap base. Is there anyting around the house I can use? I have got honey powder :? ....


----------



## Tabitha (Nov 28, 2009)

PS: I just tried the honey powder... it crystalized...


----------



## Manda (Nov 29, 2009)

FBB may work...
maybe cocoa/shea butter?

sorry that's all I can think of  :?


----------



## candice19 (Nov 29, 2009)

I wouldn't know the outcome - maybe corn starch?


----------



## Tabitha (Nov 29, 2009)

I went to the drug store and bought mineral make-up loose powder eye shadow. It worked pretty well but I needed a matte & it was a pearl. I am just going to order some & wait for it to come in.


----------



## Bubbles Galore (Dec 2, 2009)

That's probably a good idea but don't you just hate waiting.  :wink:


----------



## tincanac (Dec 2, 2009)

Tab -

My drugstore sells Zinc Oxide and Zinc Oxide ointment - it does a pretty good whitening job in a fix, think about surfer guys wth their whited out noses!


----------



## pepperi27 (Dec 2, 2009)

You need titanium dioxide? or white kaolin clay


----------



## krissy (Dec 2, 2009)

it sucks, but you could go get a small thing of white MP at Michael's.  then you can just break off enough to make your clear batch into a white color.


----------

